
National Videogame Museum Chronicles the Power of the Pixelated Arts - 6stringmerc
http://www.dallasobserver.com/arts/friscos-national-videogame-museum-chronicles-the-power-of-the-pixelated-arts-8196105
======
VonGuard
In the Bay Area?

Come visit the MADE! [http://www.themade.org](http://www.themade.org) We're a
lot closer!

